# Col Paul Walker, MD, CD



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2010)

SUBJ: NOTIFICATION OF DEATH - COLONEL CARL WALKER, MD, CD

1. THE SURGEON GENERAL, CMDRE H. W. JUNG, ANNOUNCES WITH GREAT 
REGRET THE DEATH OF COLONEL CARL WALKER, CD, MASC, MD, CCFP, ON 01 
FEBRUARY 2010 AT THE AGE OF 50

2. BORN IN COLD LAKE, ALBERTA 10 SEPTEMBER 1959, COLONEL WALKER 
JOINED THE CF IN 1986 UNDER THE MEDICAL OFFICER TRAINING PLAN AND 
QUALIFIED AS A DOCTOR OF MEDICINE FROM THE UNIVERSITY OF TORONTO IN 
1989.  HE WAS A BRILLIANT ENGINEER, SCIENTIST, PHYSICIAN AND 
MILITARY OFFICER WHO DISTINGUISHED HIMSELF AS REGIMENTAL MEDICAL 
OFFICER TO THE 8TH CANADIAN HUSSARS, STAFF PHYSICIAN AT 313 FIELD 
HOSPITAL LAHR, WING SURGEON BAGOTVILLE, AEROMEDICAL STANDARDS AND 
CLINICAL SERVICES FLIGHT SURGEON, 1 CANADIAN AIR DIVISION SURGEON, 
TASK FORCE SURGEON AND CO HEALTH SERVICE SUPPORT COMPANY IN KABUL, 
CO OF THE CANADIAN FORCES ENVIRONMENTAL MEDICINE ESTABLISHMENT, AND 
MOST RECENTLY CHIEF OF THE AIR STAFF SURGEON.  HIS ACHIEVEMENTS 
THROUGHOUT HIS CAREER WERE MARKED BY INSPIRATIONAL LEADERSHIP AND 
SELFLESS DEDICATION

3. MARRIED FOR 27 YEARS TO THE LOVE OF HIS LIFE, HE IS SURVIVED BY 
HIS WIFE CHRISTINA, DAUGHTERS JENNIFER AND TIFFANY, SON PAUL AND 
EXTENDED FAMILY

4. FRIENDS ARE INVITED TO PAY RESPECTS AT THE BEECHWOOD CEMETARY, 
OTTAWA, ONTARIO, FROM 2-4 PM AND 7-9 PM SATURDAY 6 FEB AND SUNDAY 7 
FEB.  FUNERAL SERVICES WILL BE HELD AT BEECHWOOD NMC ON MONDAY 8 
FEBRUARY COMMENCING AT 1 PM WITH INTERNMENT IMMEDIATELY FOLLOWING.  
A RECEPTION WILL BE HELD AT THE RCAF OFFICERS MESS, 158 GLOUCESTER 
ST COMMENCING AT 4 PM

5. MEMORIAL CONTRIBUTIONS MAY BE DIRECTED TO THE CANADIAN CANCER 
SOCIETY TO SUPPORT PANCREATIC CANCER RESEARCH


----------

